# Traffic Control Progg



## Flame (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo @ll,

gibt es ein Programm, welches zuverlässig den übertragenen Traffic summiert?
Ich hab 1GB im Monat 4 free. Nun möchte man aber eine gewisse Kontrolle haben, wenn man dieses Limit erreicht. Denn jedes weitere MB kostet ja.

Brauche es für Q-DSL.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## fubargen (4. Februar 2005)

hi,

versuch mal mit Dumeter. Das Programm ist ziemlich vielseitig.
Zu finden unter dumter.de


----------

